# TT RS and TPMS



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all, I've been looking at some of the new TT RSs that are advertised on the Audi website and some state that they have the Tyre Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) as an option and the description states that this displays tyre pressures and temperatures in the Virtual Cockpit, but I cannot find this as an option on the configurator. I've looked at the brochure and it states that the RS comes with a tyre pressure loss indicator but nothing about temperature and pressure readout on the dash. Does anyone know if this is an option and if it can be ordered as I have an RS on order and wouldn't mind having this? I've also noticed this display in the Virtual Cockpit on some of the YouTube videos that I've watched.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS's and higher model Audis use sensors in the wheels that transmit the data to the VC.
This is only an option on those cars, rather than the TPMS system on lower TTs that use the ABS sensor.

"Could" it be retro fitted, well anything could... but its cost prohibitive for sure.
I have it on 2 cars and you look at it twice and move on :lol:


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

I haven't looked on TT setup yet but i did few TPMS retrofits in the past. Costs about £150-200ish so not a really big deal. 
Here some example from my MK7










And MK6










Thanks


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info. As I say, I have a new RS on order and cannot find this as an option in the configurator so was mainly wondering if this came as standard?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must be different on the golf thing. I have had a wheel/valve sensor replaced on the R8 and its over £60 (i have the invoice even though it was under warranty), so x 4 is £240, then you have the controller to fit.... Just saying.

Still pretty sure its standard regardless on the RS, Maybe an owner will chip-in.
That doesnt mean the new cars will have it however i guess.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it has tyre sensors but not 100% convinced.

In the menu is has a display for pressure and temperature, but then it also displays a message that the car must be going faster than 16mph before it will give a reading, which suggests it's faking it from the ABS sensors.

If there were sensors I would expect to get a reading no matter what the wheel was doing :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I am sure that the RS has TPMS via the wheel speed sensors as standard. Any system on this car that has in-wheel pressure and temperature sensors will be an option.

I haven't looked inside the OEM wheels but I have fitted different wheels and new tyres and they definitely have no sensors in them. If there was a proper sensor system, the TPMS warning lamp would have come on.
Somewhere in the VC is the setting for storing the tyre 'pressures'.

The arrangment may be different in markets other than the UK. For example, the Mk2 TT RS had in-wheel sensors when originally launched in the US but later changed to the system using the wheel speed sensors.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Without a sensor I don't see how it can derive temp from rotational speed.
My R8 100% has the in wheel sensors, I watched them change out the failed one.

Could be using a matrix of pre-stored data to give estimated readings - but how would that work for various tyre brands and road surfaces.. I'll ask next time I see the master tech.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Without a sensor I don't see how it can derive temp from rotational speed.


It doesn't give temperature. The standard system on the RS is the same as the standard system on all other TTs. It simply compares rotational speed and alerts when goes outside the saved parameter.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's AUK Going on the slim option then, as the press cars and event cars have it.
I was due to be on another RS event next week and I would have put up the pic of their dash with temp display.

I didn't look at it on the dealer car or if I did I didn't pay much attention to it, as like with many things it's no something that you fixate on while driving. It's really not that important.


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks all for the posts, I'll have a chat with the dealer and see what their thoughts are. I think they have a new build TT RS coming in soon so I can always check that as well.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's my screen - although never even looked at it while driving. I don't believe I have any specific option for tyre pressure.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

powerplay said:


> Here's my screen - although never even looked at it while driving. I don't believe I have any specific option for tyre pressure.


Could that be something that only goes with 20" wheels and/or ceramic brakes? I was looking at another RS yesterday, which had 20" wheels with the ceramic brakes, and the tyre valves were the bolt in type, rather than the 'normal' rubber valves that I have in my 19" wheels.

I'm presuming that a bolt in valve would be used where there is a sensor incorporated.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

pwilson5 said:


> Ok thanks for the info. As I say, I have a new RS on order and cannot find this as an option in the configurator so was mainly wondering if this came as standard?


You can't order it the option has been removed from the price list. I tried to order it but couldn't. I'm curious as to what the display will show on the 2018 RS.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Here in Holland it is a selectable option in the configurator, so we can choose here. Standard it only has TPMS using the ABS sensors (so just a warning in the dash based on that). Optional you get the display as pictured above complete with temperature reading. Option costs about GBP 100 which seems a bit low to me if it includes sensors for all four wheels, but I can't think of a way to measure temperature without additional sensors.


----------



## andy71_lh (Feb 28, 2012)

It's now available in the RS Sport Pack as an option with the Mag Ride and RS Sports Exhaust.
The TPMS that comes as standard on the car doesn't give you as much information as the add-on option. I've just ordered my TTRS and have asked the dealer to change my order to include the RS Sport Pack, as I had already spec'd the Mag Ride and Exhaust in any case. Also worked out cheaper  
I don't think the TPMS upgrade is available on it's own though, if you didn't want the Mag Ride and Exhaust.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine has the basic TPMS which does not indicate the individual tyre pressures but it does give you a warning when a loss of pressure is identified. Mine recently told me I had pressure loss in Front Left tyre, and when I checked it had lost 1psi. The warning came on immediately upon start up of the ignition.


----------



## sr20det (Jun 9, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Here's my screen - although never even looked at it while driving. I don't believe I have any specific option for tyre pressure.


That's what my display shows. Once you exceed the speed it show pressure and temperature for all 4 wheels


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Should look like this


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi powerplay,

Can you please post coding of your ABS module?
I want to activate direct TPMS on my TT and for that need to turn off factory installed indirect TPMS system.

Thank you

Regards


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

This thread has some details. Let me know how you get on. I've been planning to do this mod for some time.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1506482&start=15&hilit=TPMS


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> Should look like this


I see the front right is a higher temp than left and rears are close to even.. mine shows this also. Ayone have an opinion on why the front right runs hotter ?? tia


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

IF1960 said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Should look like this
> ...


Slightly heavier that side with weight of engine?


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

IF1960 said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Should look like this
> ...


Which direction do your roads slope? Which direction do you turn most often? Etc.. lots of factors.


----------



## T8TUM (Feb 20, 2012)

IF1960 said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Should look like this
> ...


Same here. I've also been wondering why this should be the case.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Is it influenced by brake usage at all? I presume they fixed the MK2 issue of having the same directional rotor on both sides, but if not you could get one side running hotter as a result which would influence the tyre temp and thus pressure.

On a side note 3bar seems quite high, I'd expect it to feel pretty horrible with that. What are they set to at cold?


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

The reason it might have been disappearing from option lists, etc is that a basic TPMS system became mandatory by EU law on cars registered after 1st January 2012, and all passenger vehicles after 1st November 2014.

I would hazard a guess that TPMS options now are addons to the base system, like temperature monitoring, etc.


----------



## guitaron (May 3, 2008)

check this out :
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Zillion.Per ... 2228247400


----------



## guitaron (May 3, 2008)

TTRS with active TPMS retrofitted


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Definitely up for doing this. Parts seem to be available but what about the coding? Don't want to have to go to Hong Kong for Zillion Performance to do it.

Everyone who has tried to do it themselves and posted here or on the other thread seems to have failed to get the pressure and temp data to stay on the screen for more than a few seconds. Supposedly because of conflicts in the coding between the passive ABS based monitoring that all cars without active TPMS must have by law. Can anyone post the coding changes needed or point me towards someone who can do it for me.

Another thing that puzzles me is how the dash knows which wheel data is which. Do the wheel sensors come marked FL, FR etc or do you enter a sensors code into each position in the dash? What I'm really saying I think is can I buy sensors from one vendor, an aerial from another and get a third person to do the coding or does it need to come as a package? How does it cope with winter tyres in Germany, they'd presumably have a completely different set of sensors but it must cope with that OK.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

chelspeed said:


> Definitely up for doing this. Parts seem to be available but what about the coding? Don't want to have to go to Hong Kong for Zillion Performance to do it.
> 
> Everyone who has tried to do it themselves and posted here or on the other thread seems to have failed to get the pressure and temp data to stay on the screen for more than a few seconds. Supposedly because of conflicts in the coding between the passive ABS based monitoring that all cars without active TPMS must have by law. Can anyone post the coding changes needed or point me towards someone who can do it for me.
> 
> Another thing that puzzles me is how the dash knows which wheel data is which. Do the wheel sensors come marked FL, FR etc or do you enter a sensors code into each position in the dash? What I'm really saying I think is can I buy sensors from one vendor, an aerial from another and get a third person to do the coding or does it need to come as a package? How does it cope with winter tyres in Germany, they'd presumably have a completely different set of sensors but it must cope with that OK.


Found this old thread that's gone a bit unanswered. I work 2 sets of wheels, 1 for summer ands 1 for winter. Assuming I need to fit sensors to the winter wheels ( set that did not come with the car specified with active tpms) or is there more to it?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does the receiver module unit not detect the distance from the transmitter in the valve to determine which wheel is which?

~I am going to carry out this retrofit. I have the loom virtually all made up, have the module but haven't got the sensors yet - another one on the summer job list!

Another thread answers the coding issue and someone who has successfully disabled the ABS method and activated this method so there are no coding conflicts.


See here:-

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... s#p9117483


----------

